# Your "ONE" Ultimate Car To Own? $$$ No Object...



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow... Such a very hard question for me personally. I love the posh and sumptuous luxury that only Bentley can offer. But I like the ferocious plant your head and ass in the back of the seat that only the fastest Hyper-Cars can offer. I am also a HUGE "Tuner" fan and believe that some great cars can be made even greater!

*In the end there really is only one car that will provide me the stellar performance , pampering luxury, and of course "presence" and is much more practical than say a Bugatti Veyron....*

*BENTLEY: Continental SuperSports:
621HP & 590 ft/lbs Torque - 204MPH Flex-Fuel Supercar*

















































> The fastest most powerful Bentley in the company's 90-year history
> 
> 6-litre W12 engine twin-turbocharged now produces 630PS (621 bhp/463 kW) at 6000 rev/min and 800 Nm (590 lb ft) of torque at 1700-5600 rev/min
> 
> ...


*My First Runner-Up:*

Novitec Rosso 599


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*Oh... And Why?*


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Porsche Carrera GT in yellow...and I generally do not like cars in yellow but this just works for me...


----------



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

truly one of a mankind's most remarkable peace of engineering/art/craft masterpiece


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Plus 1 for the Carrera GT. I also like the Veyron, but there's something so primal about the CGT's scream. I see two different ones driving around here in Houston fairly often, the Seal Grey with Terracota is my fav.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

stigst3r said:


> truly one of a mankind's most remarkable peace of engineering/art/craft masterpiece


phenomenal!


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

The Buggati is very, very sexy but I am actually going to have to go with TXStyle on this one. I too would buy a Bentley, convertible. I've dreamed of a white one with saddle interior and white rims with a chrome lip!


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

tommydogsdad said:


> The Buggati is very, very sexy but I am actually going to have to go with TXStyle on this one. I too would buy a Bentley, convertible. I've dreamed of a white one with saddle interior and white rims with a chrome lip!


My NINJA! 

*Just for you...*


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

TXSTYLE said:


> My NINJA!
> 
> *Just for you...*


I would sell my soul for that car. Or at least push my mother down a flight of stairs to get the chance to drive it for just one day!:rofl:


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

tommydogsdad said:


> I would sell my soul for that car. Or at least* push my mother down a flight of stairs* to get the chance to drive it for just one day!:rofl:


You are a very bad man:tsk:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

haha...not

I think it's a tie between these even though they are very different - in order










































If you don't know what they are then you are not my friend anymore


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Enzo Ferrari has always been my #1 want to own car. 

Although after seeing that Bugatti posted earlier, I might be changing my mind.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> haha...not
> 
> I think it's a tie between these even though they are very different - in order
> 
> ...


That was probably the exact list I was going to post, except substituting the last one with this-










Please tell me you have higher aspirations than a corvette?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd probably take a stock Alfa.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> That was probably the exact list I was going to post, except substituting the last one with this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
it was a BMW 3.0 csl batmobile beast

lame-o!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> it was a BMW 3.0 csl batmobile beast
> 
> lame-o!


Well son of a b****!

It did it to mine too.

Another great choice.

This is the car I was trying to link-


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> Well son of a b****!
> 
> It did it to mine too.
> 
> ...


those are really good at flipping over at sarthe!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Bugatti Veyron for me. I see too many Bentleys out here, but they are gorgeous cars.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

LuvThatSam said:


> Bugatti Veyron for me. I see too many Bentleys out here, but they are gorgeous cars.


see if I could have a Bugatti it would be this one...hands down









although this one is not bad either :thumbup:


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Aston Martin V12 Vantage period. I'm a cheap date.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> those are really good at flipping over at sarthe!


I remember seeing that live, looked like a fun time, knowing that he was okay!












6 Brit said:


> see if I could have a Bugatti it would be this one...hands down


Some mean positive camber there....


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> *Some mean positive camber there*....


better off-road traction! lol


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

PhillyNate said:


> Aston Martin V12 Vantage period. I'm a cheap date.


I lust after one of those, but for the long term I'd prefer a 530d wagon.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

I probably became old fart :rofl:
M6 Convert - and I will be fine.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Any Ferrari, esp the California.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

There is an F1 for sale not to far from here. Not sure if even want one though. Owning one is totaly impractical where I live.

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1469599.htm


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> There is an F1 for sale not to far from here. Not sure if even want one though. Owning one is totaly impractical where I live.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1469599.htm


sports cars are not supposed to be practical lol
they are supposed to be fast!

buy it dude BUY IT!!!


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

2009 Mazda3 4-Door!


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

skywolf said:


> 2009 Mazda3 4-Door!


You have expensive tastes!


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

chadi said:


> You have expensive tastes!


but.. but.. they're such adorable little cars!


----------

